
Russia says space station leak could be deliberate sabotage - rrauenza
https://m.phys.org/news/2018-09-russia-space-station-leak-deliberate.html
======
montenegrohugo
Ridiculous. Sabotage by whom? By an Astronaut? On their shared living space?
To what possible purpose? Damage the structure that was jointly built for 200+
billion dollars? What does this accomplish except for endangering their own
lives?

Much more likely to just be an unreported (due to fear of repercussions)
manufacturing/operational accident

~~~
seeker61
It would serve to undermine the credibility of current glorious system
currently in place in Russia, whatever they're calling it at the moment.
(Please. I'm being ironic.)

------
rrauenza
But more likely to be an unreported accident ...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17906712](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17906712)

